# Connexion à GMAIL impossible avec Mail



## MacDavid (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis mon passage à Le Capitan, je ne peux plus me connecter à GMAIL avec Mail

Voici le message: «connexion non sécurisée Impossible de vérifier le certificat serveur. Cela peut être dû à votre configuration réseau ou à vos réglages proxy»

Une idée? Une piste? 

Merci mille fois!


----------



## MaRioNd (24 Octobre 2015)

Même style de pb, je ne peux pas ajouter un compte et j'ai la même erreur :/


----------



## michel-angelo (24 Octobre 2015)

Google est dur sur la sécurité. Peut-être plus avec les concurrents que dans son propre écosystème. Le compte gmail de mon club de vélo est connecté en POP et fonctionne encore, mais je suis encore sous Yosemite. Par contre, et ceci peut donner une piste, je ne suis plus jamais parvenu, quand j'ai retenté récemment, après 4 ans de jachère, de connecter mon Apple TV 1° génération avec le disque dur et non jailbreakée à youTube (de Google, aussi). Même raison invoquée: "Faille de sécurité". 

En tentant de me tirer d'affaire pour mon Apple TV, j'ai trouvé dans les config de Google un mode dégradé qui, si on l'utilise, Google se lave les mains des conséquences et on peut établir la connexion avec un client peu sûr mais un peu sûr quand-même. Pour mon Apple TV, décidément trop peu sûre, j'ai échoué et ai du renoncer.


----------



## MaRioNd (24 Octobre 2015)

Bon en fait après quelques heures et un reboot, ça a marché pour moi... incomprehensible!


----------



## MacDavid (3 Novembre 2015)

Désolation ici... ça ne marche toujours pas... Personne n'aurait une piste?
Merci mille fois


----------



## Mike2015 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai toujours pas réussi de résoudre le même problème!
Que faut-il changer dans les réglages "proxy" pour que ça marche? S'il vous plaît, si vous avez la solution, aidez-nous!


----------



## Mopake (7 Décembre 2015)

Chez moi ça ne fonctionnait non plus, mais depuis que mes parents m'ont enlever le contrôle parental, l'application Mail ne m'affichait plus ce message d'erreur... 
On pourrait donc dire, qu'un réglage a été modifié (=> par la désactivation du contrôle parental...) et que maintenant je peux me connecter normalement à mon comte google sur l'app Mail. 

J'espère que ça aidera des personnes et à bientôt...


----------

